# Feedback on Surefire



## April_BB (Nov 11, 2013)

any one ever had a pup from Surefire, WA.
need feedback plzzzz.....


Planning to get a pup from their upcoming litter...



PS: Any advise on California breeders? any?:hug:


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Personally I have never met the woman who owns Surefire, but I got a female that she used to co-own with Patchwork Kennels closer to me here in Idaho. When I emailed her to ask some questions about the dog, I found she was very nice and very willing to share information about her past. Even if I have not met her, I've corresponded with her many times to give her updates on how Leia has been doing with me, and every time she replies with wonderful feedback and often sends pictures of dogs related to her. 

And as far as the dog I have goes (who I think was originally her pick of the litter), she is wonderful. Leia is very friendly, very appropriate with other dogs. She had some anxiety when she first came, but there had been quite a few big changes in her life before moving in, and my household is a busy one! However, her temperament and her structure is very solid, and I truly love my girl. She's everything that I wanted in my second white shepherd. ^^


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd love to meet her imports or the pups from those breedings.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd love to go up and meet those puppies myself LOL.  Fluffy polar bear puppy heaven. I'd love to take Leia up there to show just how happy she is now. But if I went, I'd likely find some excuse to come home with one of the puppies. >> One of the litters actually is sired by Leia's brother (same parents, litter before hers). I would love to see if Strider is anything like my girl is.


----------



## April_BB (Nov 11, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> I'd love to go up and meet those puppies myself LOL.  Fluffy polar bear puppy heaven. I'd love to take Leia up there to show just how happy she is now. But if I went, I'd likely find some excuse to come home with one of the puppies. >> One of the litters actually is sired by Leia's brother (same parents, litter before hers). I would love to see if Strider is anything like my girl is.


 
haha... yeah...

I just saw the pics of Heli x Strider 's litters.
every little one to me are the most wonderful,,, any suggestion that how to choose a male pup?:blush:


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Most of the time you want to base what you pick on what you want/need. What fits into your lifestyle and what you want to do with the dog.  If you want one who can jog with you every day or if you want one who will be happy with walks and cuddle time. Not that most of them I've found fit the latter, but some are more low key lol. Leia still had energy sunday after a 15 mile hike (that's for the humans) when we'd been out probably 6 hours in the mountains. She decided she wanted to play with the boys and started bouncing around. However she's just as happy to lay in the room chewing on a bone or protecting the room from the evil cats (she hasn't really forgiven my gray male for wacking her nose lol).

Did you plan to do anything fun with your puppy?  Any idea which litter?


----------



## April_BB (Nov 11, 2013)

according to your question, this is first pup to our family, but i can see that we should have so much happy time...

And its from Heli x strider's litter... 



another thing, i dont know if i should of worrying about, is it safe to mail a personal check in?


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Puppies really are a ton of fun, and a headache all in one. I keep looking at those litters she has and am tempted to inquire. But I'm not totally sure about my time with all I have as of now lol. The dogs who come from her have wonderful temperaments. I met another young dog from there this past week, and all I wanted to do was just squish his big fluffy face lol. Do be ready for a really very thick coat! I have Leia groomed by a professional because I am really not that good with that much coat lol. She gets all kinds of burrs and stuff from our hikes and the groomers just know how to get all those out and still have them look good. I may be a touch vain about her lol.

I have mailed checks before for payments on bills, lol. I know you want a security envelope for them so that no one can see in, but that's about my extent there. I paid for my pets by personal check in person.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I mailed my deposit in with a personal check, but took the rest of the payment with me when I picked up my pup.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you ever get your pup? How is it working out?


----------

